# [instalacion]usb-storage (cerrado)

## verso

Me he puesto ha instalar gentoo en un portatil pentium 4 con 512 de ram que se calienta más que el cenicero de un bingo, pero aprobechando que han bajado un poco las temperaturas me he puesto en marcha.

Después de varias horas de instalación arranco y parece que todo funciona hasta que llega un momento que se queda parado en un punto que dice algo así como:

scanning for usb-storage (o algo parecido)

y no pasa de ahi.Last edited by verso on Fri Oct 03, 2008 5:00 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Toma nota del mensaje exacto de ser posible, pero me suena a que a tu kernel le falta algo.

Esa portatil tiene card reader? Que kernel estás usando?

Salud!

----------

## verso

el mensaje es lo que me sale cuando empieza a hacer scanning for de muchas cosas pero al llegar al usb-storage se para.

El kernel es el que me instala cuando le digo en la instalación genkernel all y es el 2.6.25 r7.

En lo que se refiere al card reader lo desconozco (por cierto que es eso?), desde luego si es algo bastante nuevo no creo que lo tenga porque el ordenador tendrá unos 3 ó 4 años.

----------

## verso

He estado gogleando un poco y lo del card reader creo que es el lector de tarjetas de fotos.

Pues este ordenador no tiene nada de eso.

----------

## verso

ja,ja,ja,ja,ja me troncho, resulta que hoy lo he vuelto a reinstalarpara ver si lo solucionaba y despues de varias horas me ha pasado lo mismo de ayer y he pensado pues si pone algo del usb storage voy ha ver que tengo conectado y tenía el mouse conectado al usb, lo he quitado y el muy hijo de p.... a arrancado como si nada.

Bueno de momento voy a probar a cargar todo y ya veré con las X como hago para que vaya el raton.

----------

## ekz

También puedes usar uno de esos adaptadores USB-a-PS/2, de paso liberas un puerto usb (ya se que no es la solución pero...)

Saludos!

----------

## verso

Bueno se agradece la idea, daré el tema por cerrado.

----------

## pcmaster

ekz: ese adaptador solamente funciona si el ratón (o teclado) es dual PS2 y USB. Si el ratón es solamente de puerto USB, ajo y agua.

Quizá el problema sea que el kernel no esté compilado con soporte para ratón USB.

----------

## verso

Pues ahora acabo de terminar de cargar el xorg-x11 y resulta que le he enchufado el raton usb y va con las X. No se si habrá tenido algo que ver cargar el paquete xf86-input-mouse. Por lo que deduzco si que tengo el kernel con soporte para el mouse con usb.

Ahora estoy cargando cosas y no he podido reiniciarlo para ver si me hace lo mismo de siempre, ya os contaré.

Lo que observe ayer es que al arrancar iba cargando cosas y al llegar al dichoso usb storage la luz roja de abajo del ratón comenzaba a parpadear y ahi se quedaba atascado hasta que le quitaba el usb y  luego continuaba como si nada.

Lo dicho cuando acabe de compilar cosas reinicio y os digo si se ha solucionado.

----------

## ekz

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ekz: ese adaptador solamente funciona si el ratón (o teclado) es dual PS2 y USB. Si el ratón es solamente de puerto USB, ajo y agua.
> 
> 

 

 :Shocked:  Gracias por la aclaración, yo pensaba que funcionaba con todos

Saludos

----------

## pcmaster

No, ese adaptador es un simple enchufe, sin ninguna electrónica en su interior. también existen a la inversa.

Otra cosa diferente son los interfaces de teclado y ratón, que pueden ser PCi (no he visto ninguno, pero pueden existir) o USB. Como por ejemplo éste, que permite conectar un teclado y un ratón PS2 a un puerto USB:

http://gizmologia.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/04/ps2-usb.jpg

http://www.sateliteyconsolas.com/images/adaptador-2xps2-usb-satycon.jpg

----------

## verso

Pues todo me sigue igual, para arrancar el ordenador me toca quitar el usb del raton y luego volverlo a poner si no se atranca, también me ocurre que el teclado del portatil no me reconoce bien las letras, si aprieto la o me sale el nº 6 y así muchas más, nin embargo le pongo un teclado exterior y este si que me va bien

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] también me ocurre que el teclado del portatil no me reconoce bien las letras, si aprieto la o me sale el nº 6 y así muchas más, nin embargo le pongo un teclado exterior y este si que me va bien
> 
> 

 

¿No tendras activado el bloqueo numerico (Bl Num)? fijandome en el teclado de mi portatil la "o" es el "6" si esta activado dicho bloqueo.

Salu2.

PD: si no me equivoco, si tienes "/etc/init.d/numlock" en algun nivel de ejecucion es quien activa el bloqueo numerico, si te pasa tanto en consola como en X, si solo te ocurre en las X sera cosa de gnome o del que uses.

----------

## verso

je,je,je pues si que era eso, resulta que tenia puesto en el .fluxbox/ini que me arrancara el numlockx al iniciarse  y ese era el problema.

----------

